# Import contact Facebook dans Carnet adresse



## arnaud92 (3 Juin 2008)

Voilà, après quelques mois sur facebook j'ai retrouvé pas mal de gens et j'ai de nouveaux contacts pro.

J'aimerai importer les contacts facebook dans mon carnet d'adresse mac (car ils indiquent sur facebook nom prénom email) Cela m'éviterai de les mettre un par un !

Si quelqu'un à la solution ! car même mon ami google ne m'a pas bien renseigné...


Merci !


----------



## twinworld (4 Juin 2008)

ben en faisant une recherche "Facebook contacts transfert" je suis tombé sur ça 
http://www.hacknmod.com/displayMOD.php?hack=1430
le problème est qu'apparemment, ça sera à récupérer les numéros de téléphone. Mais comme c'est du code, peut-être qu'il suffit de pas grand chose pour ramasser les adresses mail au passage.


----------



## arnaud92 (5 Juin 2008)

Merci, mais c'est juste pas pratique du tout :s

Si quelqu'un à une autre solution (je trouve quand même bizarre qu'une solution simple ne soit pas déjà connu)


----------



## r e m y (5 Juin 2008)

arnaud92 a dit:


> Merci, mais c'est juste pas pratique du tout :s
> 
> Si quelqu'un à une autre solution (je trouve quand même bizarre qu'une solution simple ne soit pas déjà connu)


 
Pas pratique??? Si j'en crois cette page, il suffit de copier coller le JavaScript pour obtenir un fichier VCard avec tous les contacts FaceBook.

Ce script a été conçu pour un transfert du fichier VCard vers un telephone mobile, mais Carnet d'adresse gérant ce même format VCard, un double-clic sur le fichier VCard obtenu permettra un transfert direct vers Carnet d'adresses.

Par contre ce script ne récupère pas les emails... mais je suis persuadé qu'en envoyant un mail à l'auteur, il se fera un plaisir de compléter son script!


----------



## harryevrard (5 Juin 2008)

J'ai essayé et ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi... ils disent que le fichier n'est pas valide... pourtant j'ai suivis à la lettre...


----------



## arnaud92 (5 Juin 2008)

Non, et surtout si j'ai pas tous les contact qui ont foutu leur téléphone on ne les voit pas sur la page !


----------



## simonsouris (16 Février 2010)

Pas de nouveautés? Parce que par exemple, je n'ai pas besoin des adresses mail par exemple. Mais je ne comprends pas, je suis la procédure et ça ne marche pas.. Aucun téléchargement, rien.

Je sais que des logiciels permettent de récupérer les dates d'anniversaire, les photos, les noms mais je ne trouve rien pour les numéros de téléphone..

Bon, ben on va profiter de la remontée de ce topic pour déménager dans le bon forum !


----------



## Monkeystramp (29 Avril 2010)

Yeah!

J'ai réussi a trouver une solution pour avoir les données plus les photos de profils des contacts facebook.
- importez vos contacts avec yahoo: http://address.yahoo.com/
- enregistrez les sous fichier Vcard en allant depuis le site dans option exportez contact
- utilisez le fichier: il devrait vous apporter les données de vos contact (surtout mail)
Si vous galerez avec cette étape allé voir la video: http://www.presse-citron.net/exporter-les-adresses-email-de-vos-contacts-facebook-pour-les-enregistrer-dans-outlook-par-exemple

Enfin pour les images de profils
- téléchargez l'application AdressBookSync: http://danauclair.com/addressbooksync/
- synchronisez vos contacts avec l'application
Les images devraient s'ajouter aux données précédemment récupérées.

Voila bonne chance


----------



## simonsouris (29 Avril 2010)

Monkeystramp a dit:


> Yeah!
> 
> J'ai réussi a trouver une solution pour avoir les données plus les photos de profils des contacts facebook.
> - importez vos contacts avec yahoo: http://address.yahoo.com/
> ...



Merci beaucoup, je vais tester ça


----------



## le20sur20 (6 Septembre 2012)

Est-ce que cette solution est toujours d'actualité?


Je souhaite avant tout récupérer les mails de mes contacts FB (je ne suis pas sur que ce soit possible car il me semble que maintenant l'adresse affichée dans FB est xxxxxxx@facebook.com  et pas leur vraie adresse.

Et surtout , les anniversaires !

Merci


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Septembre 2012)

Pouvez vous me donner votre avis sur cette app ?

http://www.mycalendarbook.com/


----------



## le20sur20 (2 Mars 2013)

est-ce que avec l'arrivée de ios 6 les choses ont bougé concernant facebook et l'importation ?


----------



## le20sur20 (23 Mars 2013)

up_up


----------

